# Common wall lizard



## Roman A (Sep 13, 2012)

When I was jogging some weeks ago I heard the typical noise of a fleeing lizard. I expected to find the most common lizard here in Germany, the Sand lizard (Lacerta agilis). We don’t have many species of reptiles to begin with and where I live you might find the Sand lizard and the Slow worm (Anguis fragilis). So I was a little surprised to find several Common wall lizards (Podarcis muralis). The distribution of this lizard reaches some southwestern parts of Germany, but where I live is more or less the most extreme northeastern range of this lizard. I know of a small population not so far away from where I found “my” lizards, but I did not expect to find any of them here.

They are a protected and endangered species here in Germany and the local authorities are monitoring the different populations. So when I contacted our local *****istration and reported my find they told me that the Common wall lizards have established several stable populations in our county.

Interestingly when I just searched for the English name of this lizard I found the information that it is also established in the US in Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky, maybe known as the "Lazarus lizard". The lizards where released there around 1950.

When I found them I had no camera with me, so I went to the same location last Sunday and found four lizards again, but only one was cooperative so I could take some pictures.

Common wall lizard (Podarcis muralis)




























Roman


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Happy hunting :2thumb:


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice pics. Thanks for posting.


----------

